# Samsung HW-E350 soundbar --> PC



## OnePostWonder (Feb 19, 2013)

This soundbar was new in open box and it was quite cheap, so I picked it up.  It doesn't have an optical port, but it does have HDMI with ARC.

I'd like to be able to connect it to my PC to see if it works, so my question is just that; can I connect this via HDMI and expect sound?

I'd simply give it a try, but the way the manual reads (besides horrible), it doesn't seem like you should connect it while anything is turned on.  It makes me slightly apprehensive that way.

The motherboard is P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3.

Thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

Usually id say just plug it into one of the HDMIs on your GPU - but you have a 4870 so that idea goes out the window.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Usually id say just plug it into one of the HDMIs on your GPU - but you have a 4870 so that idea goes out the window.



Well, the motherboard has HDMI, but that doesn't seem like a good idea.  Since the Intel drivers kick in when it detects something in the HDMI port, it seems like there would be a lot of conflict.

The 4870 has served and is serving me well, but I'd like to retire it.  I'm just too cheap.  

Ever as the blower fan was making quite a ruckus, I took the time to take the card completely apart and lube the sleeve bearing.  It's as quiet as it ever was, but I digress.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2013)

well, I havent plugged any speakers into an onboard HDMI before so i cant really comment. you should still be able to stream audio across it though. there are a few members here who have their Nvidia or AMD cards hooked up to AV receivers and they work just fine,

If you havent already tried it then give it ago. worse case scenario is BSOD. if that happens then dont do it again and upgrade to a GPU that has a few HDMI ports.

youve got nothing to lose.


----------

